# Cork City hotels early check in?



## thejuggler (18 Mar 2012)

Do any Cork City hotels offer early checkin (midday or earlier)?

Willing to pay an additional charge if required.


----------



## becky (18 Mar 2012)

I don't know of hotels with an early check in as such but I stayed in the river lee (was jurys doyle then) and arrived at 11am.  I checked in my bags as the room wasn't ready but you could be lucky.  I had a treatment booked in the spa at 12 noon and passed a pleasant hour in the bar terrace overlooking the canal.  By the time I was finished the treatment my room was ready.

The imperial also has a spa and you are allowed into the relaxation rooms for as long as you want afterwards.


----------



## x4winnie (18 Mar 2012)

you will find that most hotels nowadays in cork or anywhere else will let you check in early without any prior arranging. I have found that if you arrive say at 12 midday, they will let you  leave your baggage if there is to be a delay but rarely will you find they cannot give you a room earlier. When you arrive at your hotel, just be very very very nice, ask if you can check in early and if not that is perfectly fine, go have a bit of lunch or what ever, you wont have to wait long.


----------



## dewdrop (19 Mar 2012)

Hi Becky..just for the record it is not a canal but part of the river Lee. Glad you enjoyed your stay.


----------

